# WerFault hangs on Terminal Server



## Doc_MM (Feb 7, 2012)

I use Windows Server 2008 - and have one specific program that launches WerFault.exe sessions. I have disabled error reporting, disabled the service, done everything I can to turn WerFault off, but this one specific application (that I must use - long story behind it) still generates WerFault errors. 

The problem is that when WerFault launches, it locks up the user's session until you do a Ctrl-Alt-Cel and kill the WerFault application. 

My thought is that WerFault is attempting to write a temporary file in a location for which the user doesn't have access permissions. If I could identify the location WerFault write's it's temporary file to - I could give Authenticated Users write permissions. No luck so far. Used a Registry modification to change the location of the miniDump file - thinking WerFault might follow that setting - no luck. 

Does anyone know - what location does WerFault write its temporary error file to before transferring it to Microsoft?


----------

